# Cheap clamps suck



## Tinyshop (Sep 1, 2007)

I recently bought six, twelve-inch clamps from Menards and I just came upstairs from clamping an important project thoroughly frustrated with them. As I screwed the clamp down it skipped thread under very little pressure. I only used them one other time to apply very light pressure to a nailer I was putting on a shelf. Then, to top it off the little round flat thing on the end of a clamp I was about to use literally fell off. They are the gray bar clamps in case you were considering buying some soon, avoid them.

I hope I can find my receipt.


----------



## tenontim (Feb 24, 2008)

The adage, "you get what you pay for" really seems to apply to clamps. I think the Woodtech brand, sold by Woodworker Supply, is about as cheap as I'll go. They only have two slip clutches on them, but I haven't had any fail yet. I are a medium to light duty clamp any way.


----------



## bbqking (Mar 16, 2008)

I use Bessey and Jorgensen, have had no problems except that on one 36" Jorgensen I just wore out an area of thread. They can't last forever. Pipe clamp fittings I buy from Rockler. bbqKing


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

I made the mistake of buying a bunch of cheap ones a long time ago. Yes, they do suck.

Bessey, and Irwin quick clamps work great for me, as do spring clamps.

Harbor freight usually has great deals on C-Clamps. They are cheap but still work good.


----------



## pastor_shane (Dec 7, 2007)

I too thought I was getting a great deal on some (blue) aluminum bar clamps…the price seemed too good to pass up, but now I wish I had! I bought 6, and when I used them they hung up and I had to use a hammer to get them to move again. Trying to find a hammer is not something you want to be doing when you are in the middle of a large panel glue-up. Now they now sit on the back side of my clamp rack gathering dust. I went out and bought some 6 good 'ol fashoined Pony pipe clamps and some pipe and am very happy with them. If I only kept my receipt!


----------



## offseid (Jan 16, 2008)

It really depends. I've bought all of my clamps (f-style) at cheap-o hardware stores here - I think I paid like $5-$10 for each one - even the 4-footers I bought didn't cost more than that. And I've had no problems with any of them!

I don't think I could even justify buying a Bessey or Jorgensen - even just one! I'm just a cheapskate. :^)


----------



## tenontim (Feb 24, 2008)

One thing that I do when I do buy the cheaper clamps, in person, I run the clamp up to the end and tighten the screw, to make sure it doesn't slip. Some will some won't.


----------



## Bureaucrat (May 26, 2008)

I have had ok luck with the f-style cheapos from HF. I bought quite a few of their too good to be true clamps that can be used as spreaders or clamps. You just squeeze the trigger and they tighten up. I don't consider myself o have that great a grip but I have had 3 of them pop apart when I squeezed them too hard.


----------



## croessler (Jun 22, 2007)

I too have had good luck with the H/F F-Style clamps. Although I do have to admit I recently acquired a few Bessey K-Body clamps…. WOW what a difference…


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

A while back, Rockler had a sale on the 4 pack Jet version of the Bessey clamp. They were on sale for a month, so every paycheck I went there and bought a 4 pack for $100. I stopped at 4 packs, and then they put the 60"ers on sale, and I bought 4 of those! I considered Bessey, but with the 4 for $100 buck promo, I couldn't go wrong! These Jet clamps are great, and I've not had one fail me yet. Plus, you can use them as spreaders even!
Try looking for sales, of Jet promo's. I'm lucky, I sell Jet where I work, and can usually find great deals on things before they actually occur.


----------

